# Left turn signal light comes on in the dash.



## bomar316 (Mar 28, 2019)

When I turn headlights on the left turn signal lights up. Turn signals work just fine. I can see dash light flashing as it should. But it lights up when lights turned on. Both parking and headlights. All lights working just fine.


----------



## GTO Rambler (May 20, 2021)

Mine do the exactly the same thing. Did you solve the issue?


----------

